# Lost Mine of Phandelver online game



## aarduini (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello All, 

I'm going to run the starter set mod Lost Mine of Phandelver part 1. I want to get credit for this, so I will need DCI#'s although I'm not sure how to get credit yet. I'm going to list several possible times. Please let me know what time is good for you and i'll run on the 1st slot that has 5 players. 

Thursday August 7th 10pm PDT
Friday August 8th 8pm PDT
Saturday August 9th 6am PDT
Saturday August 9th 8pm PDT

Platform: RPGTable Online
Mic: Required
Character creation: 27 point buy, fixed HP and use the 4th edition template rather than the generic on the platform


----------



## Plaguescarred (Aug 3, 2014)

I wish i could play but the time doesn't match my schedule Have fun though!

PS You only need a DCI number if you do public games. Home and Online Play is considered private play by AL so no need.

From Facebook;

Chris Tulach Your play is official if you track it on your adventure logsheet. Getting a DCI number is only important if you play in-store or go to certain conventions.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 3, 2014)

Moved to Gamers Seeking Gamers.


----------



## aarduini (Aug 3, 2014)

Plaguescarred's game didn't get moved. I hope people see the request. 


Plaguescarred, what is a good time for you. I work Monday through Friday from 11am to 9:30pm PDT. Maybe we can work something out. 

BTW, I also go by Zagora. you and I have played together before


----------



## aarduini (Aug 4, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Moved to Gamers Seeking Gamers.




Nobody is replying because nobody is looking in this category. I'm moving it back


----------

